# Introducing my (not so new) CT!



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Here he is, still nameless and rather bloated:





































And of course, Gloria had to come over and see what I was up to...










And here are some of the girls:




























My favourite shot of Aigis and Lolita going crazy:










CT and Lolita doing the same moves:


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Pretty boy!!! When is he going in his 5g? ))) 

I love Aigis! She is a beautiful little girlie!! Those blue eyes! Man, if Pax weren't a little messed up in the head, I'd get a girl like her to breed with him! They would be a perfect match.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

great fish!! I want females like yours to breed with Lync!! I love all of them btw.


----------



## Elektra (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a girlie with a similar coloring to your girl with the blue eyes except mine has a more purplish tint to her fins instead of the reddish tint... what is that coloring called?


----------



## Alba (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow! Hes gorgeous 
Love your females too!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Doggyhog, he was supposed to go in this weekend. I needed an extension cord for his heater that my uncle said he could get from work, but my aunt has been sick so both of us stayed home to help with the baby today. I'll go buy one on Monday though. I'm very excited. 

Lol, it would be awesome if we could breed them together...


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

He's so prety, what will you name him?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks! I dunno, I'm still stuck between Sarpedon and Cyrus, though I also liked your suggestion of Corbeau. Do you speak French?


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Actually, I dont.
I fail at other languages xD
Ive heard of that one word a lot, and have taken a liking to it.
I just think that its by far the most awesome french word I know xD


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

such pretty girls! i love that green one with the red fins!!! great pics!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks! That one`s Gloria. 

Oh flyingfish, I`m learning French so that`s why I asked.


----------

